# Reculturing Karmeliter Weissbier yeast?



## Bribie G (18/6/16)

Does anyone know if Karmeliter Weissbier from Aldi in the 3.1L keg is a hefe or is the cloudiness just from the wheat?

It's labelled "frisch" that's German for fresh so maybe with a bit of luck.. I'm going to have a bash when the keg is empty but wondering if anyone has tried.


----------



## dr K (22/6/16)

It is unfiltered some one would think that it is mit hefe.
Of course you really do not how the beer (and thus the yeast) has been treated since it left the fatherland.


K


----------



## Weizguy (24/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Does anyone know if Karmeliter Weissbier from Aldi in the 3.1L keg is a hefe or is the cloudiness just from the wheat?
> 
> It's labelled "frisch" that's German for fresh so maybe with a bit of luck.. I'm going to have a bash when the keg is empty but wondering if anyone has tried.


Results? Please.
The website states that it is unfiltered, as the eminent Dr K advises above.


----------

